

Ask YC:  Anyone know of a web site testing service where you can see a video of the user (not just a screencast)? - amichail

Something like that would be quite useful to see how much confusion various parts of your site cause.  It would be even better if the user is encouraged to think out loud while using your service.<p>Also, I suspect many people would be willing to provide the video provided that they are paid something reasonable.
======
thomasswift
you could try out robotreplay and 'watch' how they use your site

